# Bixhead Stone Mine, FofD - June 2012



## cunningcorgi (Jul 14, 2012)

*HISTORY*

Absolutly none unfortunatly. Don't know when it was worked, who worked it, when it was closed, etc. We were coming back up the old tramway after visiting a couple of other places and we literally just came upon this place. Since visiting, have found a survey from the late 1990's but thats about it.

*THE VISIT*

Visited with wonkycows.

1. Old walk in entrance, now backfilled




2. View over the handrail




3. View back up from the chamber




4. Pillar




5. Connecting passage




6. Chamber 1 long view




7. Chamber 1 side view




8. Which way now ?




9. Chamber 2 floor view




10. Chamber 2 roof view




11. Entrance to the chambers




12. Chamber 3 from the back wall




Thanks for looking.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 14, 2012)

Cracking report


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 15, 2012)

What a glorious mine well photographed.The original quarrymen were very safety conscious evidenced by the huge number of roof bolts present.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## borntobemild (Jul 15, 2012)

Bit of information about the Bixslade valley - though not specifically about the mine.

Great place to explore.

http://79.170.40.163/forestofdeanhistory.org.uk/LHSbixslade.html


----------

